# افضل كريم تنحيف ع الاطلاق بارتنر لوف الاصلي



## نور14موون (14 مارس 2012)

1-افضل كريم للتنحيف ع الاطلاق
 








كريم تنحيف ذو جوده عاليه ومضمون ومجرب ومرغوب كثييير
جاب نتيجه في 5 ايام وناس في 7 ايام وناس في شهر شرط الاستخدام بانتظام

المتوفر لدي ( وعلى الشرط)
 100% الاصلي استكر فضي
*مكونات الكريم:*
* %100 طبيعي *
* مكون من الفلفل الطبيعي و الأعشاب الطبيعيه الساخنه*
* ليس له اي اضرار الحمد لله ولا له اثار سلبيه ان شاء الله*
* يساعد على إزالت الشحوم المتراكمه من الجسم*
* وتبيض البشرة*
* ويمنحها إحساس بالنعومة والرشاقة وإعادة الشباب*
* ويوصي اطباء الامراض الجلديه والتخسيس بستخدامه*


* كريم التنحيف وحرق الدهون الاصلي 100% بضمان استرجااااع فلوسك *



* متوفــــر مفرق وجمـــــــــــــله باسعاااااااااار خاااااااااااصه *



*  100% طبيعــــــي
 *
* كريم التنحيف الحار مع خلاصة الفلفل الأحمر*
* العلاج الطبيعي لحرق الدهون*
* كريم التنحيف من بارتنرلاف*
* ، مستخرج من خلاصة أنواع خاصه من الطين والزنجبيل *
* والفلفل الأحمر، يحتوي الكريم*
* على خصائص تعمل على إذابة الدهون وحرق الدهون *
* المتراكمه بفعاليه كبيره في مناطق معينه في  الجسم  مثل*
* ( البطن، الخصر، الأرداف، والذرعين). *
* كما أنه يساعد على التعرق ليقلل من احتباس السوائل في الجسم، ويمنع تراكم *
* الدهون تحت الجلد، أيضا لهذا الكريم خصائص*
* تعمل على شد وتنعيم بشرة  الجسم  لذلك سوف *
* تحصلين على جسم مشدود ومتناسق وأكثر نعومه وشبابا.*


* طريقة ألإستعمال: *

* يدهن على الأماكن الغير مرغوب بها *
* بحركات دائريه لمدة خمسة دقائق *
* الإستعمال مرتين في اليوم، *
* ثم المشي لمدة نصف ساعه*
* . تظهر النتيجه في خلال خمسة أيام للمنتظممن *

_*الطريقة المثلى للاستخدام :_*_
_ يكون جسمك نظيف عشان يتشرب الكريم _
_ تدهنين الكريم على الفخوذ و الارداف و البطن بحركات مساج دائرية _
_ تشدين المشد الاندنوسي كااااامل على بطنك _
_ تمشين برا ساعة كاملة يوميا او يوم ورا يوم او حتى ع السير_
_ ترجعين تعملين تمارين على القرص الدوار .._
_ ترتاحين شوي_
_ تاخذين دووش_
_ و تدهنين جسمك بلوشن جرجنز_

_ و بتشوفين ماشاء الله تبارك الله كل الي حولك بيلاحظو التغييير و جسمك انشد _
_ بعد ماكان مترهلل _

_ اهم شي الهمة لتوصلين لهدفك _
_ سوي لك جدول لصقيه على باب غرفتك لمدة شهر _
_ وبتشوفين شي مابتصدقينه ماشاء الله _

*ايضا يتوفر لدينا كريم الفلفل الحار مع الزنجبيل لتنحيف الارداف+المشد الحراري

* *



*

السعر 150 ريال

* تنبيـــــــــــــــــــــه: *

* انتشرت انواع مقلدة من الكريمات ولضمان المنتج اسألي عن وجود صابونة التبييض الداخلية تحت الغطاء +*
* وجود صورة مخترعة الكريم الطبيبة الفرنسية على الاستكر الفضي*



* وفيما يلي الفروق الظاهره للعيان بين المنتج الأصلي : *

* 1- العبوة الأصلية تجي عليها ختم محفور على الكرتونة لونة ذهبي مكتوب عليه (الأصلي) واستكر فضي ايضا *

* 2- العبوة الأصلية يأتي غطاها محدب من الاعلى وشفاف *


* 3- العبوة الأصلية تأني عليها صورة امرأه بالبكيني *


* 4- العبوة الأصلية يكون ريحة الكريم فيها مثل الفكس *
* وحار على  الجسم  فمجرد دهن المنطقة به يبدأ بالحرقان أما المقلد *
* تكون ريحته مثل الفواكة المشكلة العفنة ولا تشعري عند وضعه على  الجسم  باي حرقان*


* 5-الاصلي ياتي لون الكريم احمر فاتح على اورنج اما المقلد يكون لونه على سواد *


* 6-الأصلي يكون في داخل الغطاء صابونة تبييض وعلى العلبة من الخارج قلب مكتوب في داخلهwhitening soap *


* 7- الاصلي عليه شريط ذهبي مكتوب عليه الاصلي من الاربع جهات *
* بالعربي والانجلش*

* سعر الكريم الواحد 120 *


مشدات خاصه لمنطقة البطن
مصنوع من نسيخ مطاط قوي يشد البطن ويلمه
ينحف بطنك ويجعلك تبدين انحف وبمقاس اقل
لونه بيج نفس لون الجسم مايبان ابدا تحت الملابس

 تلبسينه بعد وضع الكريم اذا لم يتوفرعندك المشد الاندونيسي
يتوفر من مقاس لارج الى 3 اكس لارج الاحجام الكبيره






























ايضاااااااا

 لمن تعاني من ترهلات بالبطن والزنود فقط
وفرنا مشد الزنود 












يعمل على تنشيط الدوره الدمويه في الاماكن المستهدفه
فينعم الجلد ويزيل السلولايت ويعمل على حرق السعرات الحراريه بتحفيز الخلايا على طرد السموم واعادة تكوين خلايا جديده أكثر شباباُ فهو يقوم بعملية مساج عميق لطبقات الجلد تشعرين بها بعد فتره وجيزه من إرتدائه
"دورها قريب من دور الجوارب الخاصه بمرضى السكر"
تشد الترهلات وتقي من تجمع الدهون في تلك الاماكن كما وتساهم في حرق السعرات الحراريه
مصنًع منMaterial: 78% Nylon / 22% Spandex
يقضي على علامات التمدد والسلولايت ويشد البشره .. تظهر النتائج الرائعه بعد شهر فقط من الإستخدام وتشعري بتغير ملمس الجلد وتحوله للأملس من الاسبوع الثاني..
رائع جداً لما بعد الولادة بدلاً من المشد الضاغط المؤذي .. فهو طبي ومن الياف طبيه ..
 
طريقة الاستخدام
الطريقه المثلى لاستخدامه هي أثناء اداء التمارين الرياضيه او بعدها وبعد الاستحمام مباشره ومن الممكن ارتدائه اثناء القيام بالاعمال اليوميه او اثناء العمل او حتى في وقت النوم
ويوضع لمدة 6 الى 4 ساعات ولا يلبس لاكثر من 10 ساعات متواصله
 
ومن الممكن نزعه اذا احسستي بعدم الارتياح​
(لا يستخدم لمرضى القلب والحوامل..)

مشد البطن
للمقاسات الصغيره لمن ارادت شد منطقة البطن












 
طبعا يلبس مقاس مديم ولارج فقط

مميزات المشد

100٪ جودة العلامة التجارية الجديدة والعالية!
بسط جدا وسلس
يكاد لا يمكن اكتشافه تحت جميع أنواع الملابس
يسطح بطنك، الخصر والحجاب الحاجز كامل
يمنحك خط جميل مستقيم




*لنتائج افضل واسهل 

**وفرنا لك حزام الساونا للتخسيس


**



*
* يعمل على حرق الدهون وخاصة منطقة البطن والارداف*
*باهتزازات تنشط الدورة الدمويه وحرارة لتعمل على تفكيك الدهون بسرعه عاليه

**مميزات الجهاز

**1- يعمل على كهرباء 220فولت*
*2- ريموت للتحكم بالجهاز وبعدة سرعات*
*3- ياتي معه نظام غذائي باللغة الانجليزيه ومتر لحساب قياسات

الجسم*
*



*


ضعيه بعد وضع الكريم على المنطقه المرغوب بتنحيفها
ثم ضعي الجهاز لتسريع عملية الحرق الدهون وتفكيكها


وهذا رابط ع اليويتوب يوضح طريقة عمل الجهاز

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R_qWx...eature=related


* للطلب*
*نورررر14موون*

*0542571357*


----------



## نور14موون (23 مارس 2012)

*رد: افضل كريم تنحيف ع الاطلاق بارتنر لوف الاصلي*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


----------



## نور14موون (25 مارس 2012)

*رد: افضل كريم تنحيف ع الاطلاق بارتنر لوف الاصلي*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


----------

